# Big Bens Birch Beer



## J.R. Collector (May 16, 2020)

I found this fantastic Birch beer cone years ago, and in researching about the cone I found out they are still family owned and in business still! I reached out with and email and a picture of the old Big Ben's Birch cone and asked if they happen to have any old ones left. Sure enough she said her dad has some in the storage if I wanted she would sell me two for $10.



*Catawissa Bottling Company















*​

*Home Page

About Us
Products*



* Big Ben*



* Moxie*



* Beer
Sales
Merchandise
Events
Recipes
Photos
MAP
Articles
Links
Contact Us*



​*

Catawissa Bottling Company is located in the rolling hills of east-central Pennsylvania, in the town of Catawissa, PA. Catawissa ia a small rural town with a population of 1,685 and is only 144 miles from Washington, DC. It is located 51 miles north of Harrisburg, the state capitol, and 60 miles south of Scranton.

Catawissa Bottling Company has produced Big Ben's Sparkling Beverages since 1926, Moxie soda since 1945 and a distributor of many fine beer brands.

Big Ben's offers a vast variety of 23 flavors and an expansive variety of 11 packages. Moxie is offered in 7 packages from cans, plastic bottles and glass bottle.

They are the distributor of over 65 brand packages of alcoholic and non-alcoholic malt beverages, ice, cups, hand party taps, tubs, coil box rentals, concession trailers, home delivery and set up.

*​


*Site best viewed 800X600 pixels*​


----------

